# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring places and buildings and dreams?

## babylemonade

I really hope I chose the right forum to post this!

I'm noticing from working on my dream recall that there's certain buildings and spaces that happen repeatedly in my dreams. They're always buildings that I've never seen in my waking life. I find it really interesting that my subconscious has been able to reconstruct these places over and over again, and sometimes for years (I've been dreaming of the same shopping mall since middle school.)

Does anyone else experience this? What conclusions did you reach regarding the building's/space's significance, if any? Is it common for people to have recurring places in their dreams?

Oh, and if anyone's curious, my recurring places are:
-A ridiculously luxurious hotel/restaurant place.
-A high school or college
-A big shopping mall
-A nursing home 

Feel free to share your recurring places if you have any.  :smiley:

----------


## old dead wood

Yes. I have a lot of recurring buildings, houses, places, cities,and countries in my dream-theme listings: a couple of haunted houses where I experience Exorcist-type fear anddread,  a ghetto type house I live inand have to be scared of the neighborhood, a sprawling luxurious house that Ihave to keep looking for unlocked windows and doors to keep it/them out,  a tall building that has an upper floor whereone can experience science-fictionish-horror-type thrills,  amusement-rides that require body contortion, sprawlingbuildings and facilities where I spent 25 years of employment: transformed intoa campus of  astounding  technological and architectural display andwonder: Im constantly trying to find a real job there before I get canned dueto downsizing,  my dream version of NewYork City that remains consistent dream-to-dream, my dream versions ofcountries that Im trying to escape from, a city dedicated to casino and entertainment activities, and manyothers.

----------


## kirstna

I've had recurring dreams of strange places that lasted for twenty years or more and the places changed with time, buildings changing purpose, communities growing or in one case, a research facility growing and finally falling into disrepair; the latter followed a young man graduating from university all the way through to his retirement when that particular dream ended. I've often wonered if it's real somehwere or totally a construct of my subconscious mind.

----------


## gogodoll

doesnt it make u wonder if these places actually exist somewhere or if its just and brain making them up?and why?

----------


## Sea

I have recurring dreams of buildings for periods of time in my life and I think they represent my self to a degree and where I'm at.  I've dreamed of various odd houses that seem to be mine - the latest is built like a boat, a shopping mall in which one of the restaurants is mine, and a beach with warm water pools.  I did have a discussion with Hagart about this on one thread, and we both wonder whether a dream place seems familiar (like you know what will be on the other side of a door), but you've actually never dreamed it before.  Now that I'm dream journalling it will be interesting to see.

----------


## CharlesD

I have a house that is as real as any I've seen in real life.  I can picture each room even now.  There are certain roads I have driven, beaches, rural places, lakes, neighborhoods, cities...the list goes on.  

The weirdest thing is that I never can seem to be in my real house.  I'll always be somewhere I've lived before or a grandparent's house from childhood, or my dream house.

----------

